# Smev oven vn565 (dometic)



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone have this oven fitted into their van?
I have one in the Adria I have just bought and am a little concerned about it.
The door of the oven comes down to open but when closed, there is a gap of around 8mm between the glass door and the frame of the oven.
Surely the oven will not get up to temperature like this.
Is there a chance that one could burn oneself by the hot air emitted?
Is there a chance of burning the surrounding cabinetry or underside of worktop?
I have contacted both Adria UK and Dometic but have had no luck finding the answers.

Any experience of this oven working would be gratefully received.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

many ovens are like this, including the Stoves one in our kitchen at home. Combustion needs air to happen, and the exhaust flue is designed to work one way only, so there has to be another path for fresh air to get inside the oven.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

There should be a plate that pulls out to protect the knobs from the heat of the oven.thats what we have on ours 

John d


----------

